

Show HN: Who are your website users?  - Paskulin
http://www.smart-ad.com

======
Paskulin
Here is our background:

The main problem we often hear from our customers is how can we get user
information from our traffic? Or how can we get their profile or mainly how
can we get their email?

Basically that is a hard thing to do. After hours of brainstorming we found
out that you have to give something extra to users after they are willing to
leave their email. So we created Smart AD Coupons Platform where websites
owners can easily create coupons and attached them to their website. Main idea
is that users have to leave an email before getting coupon code.

We tested first on our website and we got 1email from 35 impressions, actually
we got a new client that day, giving him 15% discount on our service. Good
thing to know is that you have to be backup ‘ad with Google Ad Words or you
needs huge website traffic. It will not work with small traffic.

On the long term you can get a huge email database, so you can easily
communicate with your users eventually potential customers.

With these results we did some push on our technology where you can find out
more here: www.smart-ad.com

